
What books can I use to learn CISO? - seiitaishogun
What books can I use to learn CISO?
======
wglb
Here is one that is just out: [https://www.routledge.com/CISO-COMPASS-
Navigating-Cybersecur...](https://www.routledge.com/CISO-COMPASS-Navigating-
Cybersecurity-Leadership-Challenges-with-
Insights/Fitzgerald/p/book/9781498740449)

~~~
seiitaishogun
Can you tell me book list?

